# Kefir question



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

My DH got some kefir starter from either Caprine Supply or Hoeggers. He made some kefir in a gallon jar and keeps it on the kitchen counter. At first it was the consistency of thin yogurt with curds. It now is slimy in texture. Has it gone bad? He tried starting a new batch using some of the stuff he has in more milk, but that, too was slimy.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I got a kefir culture and made it, and after 12 hours I put it in the fridge.
It is the consistency of buttermilk, reminds me of buttermilk in taste too.

I watched a guy on You tube, and he puts raw milk on the counter, and in a month he has cheese.
I would wait and see if it makes cheese, but I doubt it is drinkable still.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

I started with the culture too and wasn't impressed - the grains work better, tastier and easier to use and reculture.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Watch the raw milk cheese making guy, he even keeps whey in his closet for 4 weeks and then uses it to make cheese!
I am sorry I don't have the link, but it was on Youtube.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

What is Kefir used for? Can it be used in cooking, or just drinking? If it's got a taste like buttermilk, can it be used interchangeably in recipes?


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I did with the culture, and it worked just fine. Instead of buttermilk biscuits, I made kefir culture biscuits, tasted the same.


----------

